# In two years from now Dwight=Amare?



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

I personally think that Dwight is the only player out there that can be at Amare's level in two or three years. He doesnt have quite the athletisism that Amare does, but hes a young solid post player, and can develop into a good finisher. Plus, maybe he'll end up playin a little more D than Amare


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Dwight's already a better defender than Amare, I don't think you'll get much debate about that. Howard probably had more of an impact on the game this year on defensive end, which is good because that's what the Magic really needed him for. But he certainly showed his ability as an offensive player too, he definitely has the ability to become a great big man, but I don't think he's very similar to Stoudemire. Dwight will never be the scorer that Amare is, but I think he'll always be the better defender and rebounder while being a capable 25 ppg scorer in his prime.


----------



## DrewDaGreat (Feb 13, 2004)

Dwight will be better.


----------



## DH1988 (Jun 2, 2005)

In two yeas i see amare still being a fantastic scorer but no where near Dwight's rebonding or shot blocking capabilities. Plus Howard has shown he knows how to put the ball in the basket when givin the ball.


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

Dwight will be a good player but he should not be compared to Amare, at least not yet. He has a ways to go.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

The Chach said:


> I personally think that Dwight is the only player out there that can be at Amare's level in two or three years. He doesnt have quite the athletisism that Amare does, but hes a young solid post player, and can develop into a good finisher. Plus, maybe he'll end up playin a little more D than Amare


i dont think he will have the scoring punch amare has but he is a better defender and rebounder, Amare is too good on the Offensive end and i havent watched Howard much except when they play the nets and knicks, and so far ive only seen him dominate the boards and some ok Offense, but he is defenitly going to be a top 3 PF in 2-3 years.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I think Amare will be regarded as a better player because of his offensive skills, but I think that Dwight will be about the same level player as Amare. I think Amare will average about 35 points & 12 Rebounds in his prime and Dwight will get 20-25 points a game and 12-13 rebounds, with 1.5 blocks and a better defense game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Dwight will never be the scorer that Amare is, but I think he'll always be the better defender and rebounder while being a capable 25 ppg scorer in his prime.


My sentiments exactly. Amare will probably be the best scoring big man in the league the next 7-8 years. Dwight probably won't be as explosive of a scorer, but just as good of a player if not better because of his impact on the other end of the court.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't think Dwight will ever be as explosive as Amare. Amare plays so hard and dunks on so many people it's like he doesn't give a crap about anything other than dunking that ball with all his force in someone's face, and thats what makes him so good. I don't ever see Dwight playing like that, its almost as if he's too nice to humiliate a team like that. He is a Christian you know.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think Dwight will be better at creating shots for himself. His defense and rebounding ability will be greater than Amares. They are two different kind of players though. Dwight will be better.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

Dwight, if he can fill his potential, is a much more complete player than amare. Amare can put the ball in the basket very well, and is a good shot blocker and rebounder.

Dwight is already better at blocking and rebounding. A lot of his points this year came off offensive rebounds.

Amare is the fire that ignites the suns.
Dwight is the rock of the Magic's future.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dwight Howard may not be better than Amare, but the thing is, he may not have to be. If he becomes a Tim Duncan like both sides of the court impact player (which I am sure he can/will become) and Amare becomes Moses Malone, they'll both win their share of awards, first team All-NBA and championships.

People talk about Lebron, Wade, T-Mac and Kobe, but IMO, 3 years from now, we're talking about a decade of Amare-Dwight in the finals, depending on where Greg Oden ends up in the draft (conference wise I mean).

Now Orlando needs to hang on to a potential superstar for a change.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

I think Howard will become a bigger, more athletic Tim Duncan type.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

i honestly see dwight more as garnett mixed with the defense of chandler.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

As most have said, Howard will be the more defensive minded C capable of scoring, while Amare is the offensive minded C, capable of playing defense.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

Drk Element said:


> i honestly see dwight more as garnett mixed with the defense of chandler.


I don't know if dwight can ever match kg's outside shooting and passing skills.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

hirschmanz said:


> I don't know if dwight can ever match kg's outside shooting and passing skills.



Most people haven't seen it, but Dwight actually has a pretty decent outside shot and he is also a very good passer for a guy his size. Even so, I think Dwight will always play closer to the basket than Garnett, so in the end it won't really matter too much.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

JNice said:


> Most people haven't seen it, but Dwight actually has a pretty decent outside shot and he is also a very good passer for a guy his size.


I'm a big fan of dwight, he plays the game well, and I hope you're right. If he has those skills though, why didn't the magic use them? That could have been the difference between playoffs and no playoffs.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

hirschmanz said:


> I'm a big fan of dwight, he plays the game well, and I hope you're right. If he has those skills though, why didn't the magic use them? That could have been the difference between playoffs and no playoffs.



Well, there were plenty of complaints about Dwight not getting the ball enough ... but I don't think anybody really wants Dwight shooting too much from the outside and you aren't going to give a 19 yr old big man too many opportunities to handle the ball and create for others.

Of course he made mistakes and badly missed some shots, but more often he showed great flashes. Numerous mid-range bankers off the glass ala Duncan. 

Also more than a few times Dwight would grab a rebound and lead a fastbreak, also ala Duncan. I remember one play in particular where Dwight grabbed the board, took off down court, whipped a left-handed pass from just inside the halfcourt line to a teammate right next to the basket... unfortunately it was Stacey Augmon who pump faked and let the D recover instead of just taking a layup.

He is gonna be a great one. Barring injury, I'm pretty sure of it. Next year he should get the opps to show off more of what he can do offensively.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

hirschmanz said:


> Dwight, if he can fill his potential, is a much more complete player than amare. Amare can put the ball in the basket very well, and is a good shot blocker and rebounder.
> 
> Dwight is already better at blocking and rebounding. A lot of his points this year came off offensive rebounds.
> 
> ...



I agree ,


----------

